# This Mare...



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

She is not mine but i am thinking about buying her (if shes on the market when im ready to buy..). Shes been on for a while so i was just wondering what you all think.

11.3 Section A Welsh mare

She looks so cute and her breeding + price isnt bad either. 

Im thinking driving and maybe pony hunters... or broodmare.

Thanks,
_Anny_


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

I think she is very flashy! if you have the time to work her and break her then it might not be a bad deal!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

ClassicalRomantic said:


> I think she is very flashy! if you have the time to work her and break her then it might not be a bad deal!


I was thinking the same. 

Truthfully, i want another pony. But right now (thats why i was saying when im in the position to buy.) i cant afford to keep her. Im looking to selling or leasing my mare and maybe With that i could buy this mare.


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

ilovemyPhillip said:


> I was thinking the same.
> 
> Truthfully, i want another pony. But right now (thats why i was saying when im in the position to buy.) i cant afford to keep her. Im looking to selling or leasing my mare and maybe With that i could buy this mare.


Well good for you for wanting to wait until you know that you can afford to take care of her properly! that is very pleasant to hear  I hope it works out for you


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

ClassicalRomantic said:


> Well good for you for wanting to wait until you know that you can afford to take care of her properly! that is very pleasant to hear  I hope it works out for you


Thank You! Thats actually really refreshing to hear.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

She is SO cute!! I bet you could have a lot of fun with her! And its really nice to hear that you are going to wait to buy her. Just goes to show how Non selfish you are.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Jillyann said:


> She is SO cute!! I bet you could have a lot of fun with her! And its really nice to hear that you are going to wait to buy her. Just goes to show how Non selfish you are.


Thank You so much for the compliment! Its means a lot..


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

wow she is tiny though!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

lovemyponies said:


> wow she is tiny though!


Lol, thats what Eddie said. Im hoping since she is a '06 pony, she'll grow a teency weency bit more. I'd really want to try driving and if im not mistaken her sire has that in the bag. Lol.


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

lol she is a tad short anny but realy cute


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

horseoffire said:


> lol she is a tad short anny but realy cute



Just a tad. lol


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

i think she is flashy and cute


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

She is really pretty!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I'll probably get slammed for this... but weren't we just talking yesterday that money is an issue right now, so much so that you were considering selling a horse, and you can't float teeth?


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Im considering a horse. Im not going to buy her just yet.
Allie, we are selling our house, and with that we will have money to float teeth. I've wanted to sell Savannah for a while, i cant ride her at all. I usually get thrown.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Just bumping up


----------



## Valentina (Jul 27, 2009)

ilovemyPhillip said:


> Im considering a horse. Im not going to buy her just yet.
> Allie, we are selling our house, and with that we will have money to float teeth. I've wanted to sell Savannah for a while, i cant ride her at all. I usually get thrown.


If the horse you have now "throws you" on a regular basis then you should use any "extra" money to learn to ride better, rather than buy an unbroken baby. Fix yourself then fix your current horse before investing more money on yet another horse. an unbroken horse is NOT the correct fit for you.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Im sorry im going to push this.

Im tired off being told by people what to do with Savannah when the topic is not on her. I have tried many things with this mare and she professional help. She has been this way since she was broke to ride (or farrier broke her). She has broken kids bones and i dont think i want to have kids (we do have other bombproof horses) around Savannah because she is such a brat. 

This new mare (that i have only considered, nothing is set in stone.) could be worlds different, and if i will be using her as a halter mare or broodmare riding will not be any issue. I think i am sure of what im doing and im trying to mature about it. 

Please do not bring the topic on my other mare. I'm tired of hearing it and i have taken the advice to sell (or try to) her, to someone who will actually "fix her", which i am incapable of doing at the moment. 

I know its not all the horses fault, its probably 50% my own. Be that as it may, i am making the decision to help my current mare and try something knew (such as halter comps.).

Thank You very much.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

Sorry you are offended by some putting in their two cents on your other pony. Part of being on this forum is that people get to know you and your situation, etc and offer advice based on this. You say you are going to wait to buy this one but seem pretty anxious to get opinions. There isn't too much to go one, cute, very small unbroken pony. 

So if you sell your other pony and can afford this one just ask yourself the logical questions:

1) do you have the time/knowledge to break a young pony?
2) do you have the money to take care for her if something happened (medical issues etc.)
2) is driving and halter work something that would really make you happy as opposed to riding?
3) If you are going to break her, ride her, show her in hunters how long before you would outgrow a 12 hh pony? (as you stated in first post you might do hunters with her)
4) breeding, is she really suitable? What would you be breeding for? Do you have the resources and expertise to breed?

Yes cute pony, but these are the practical questions to ask and I respect you for wanting to find a new home for Savannah since its not working out for you, that is the right thing to do.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

lovemyponies said:


> Sorry you are offended by some putting in their two cents on your other pony. Part of being on this forum is that people get to know you and your situation, etc and offer advice based on this. You say you are going to wait to buy this one but seem pretty anxious to get opinions. There isn't too much to go one, cute, very small unbroken pony.
> 
> So if you sell your other pony and can afford this one just ask yourself the logical questions:
> 
> ...


I do not mind answering these question, this is exactly what i was hoping for, to make sure she is fit for us.

1.) I have time but very little knowledge about breaking young horses, but i have done it at a camp before. I saddled/bridled, and sat in the saddle of a 2 1/2 year old pony. I know how to ground drive, lunge etc. I would have help from this forum, and my current instructor, Beth. She breaks Pony hunters.

2.) No, but I am not buying her today. We are moving to our farm next year and with the sale of our house we will have money for horses. But i am not going to buy her until we have money for medical attention. 

2.) Yes! I would love to try something new! 

3.) If she grows a bit more it should be 4-5 years until i outgrow her (my family and i are very very short). And if she is calm enough I would have her show in lead line. But if I do out grow her i would always have things to fall back on (halter, driving [if we teach her], or broodmare). 

4.) Her Sire is a National Champion. Her bloodlines are really really good. I would breed for quality. I already know 3 or 4 stallions that i like that are Nat. Champs., (Mardi Gras, The Key, etc., all big in the Welsh world) and before actually ordering semen i would consult here. I have never bred horses before, but i have worked with foals. I know horses and goats are not the same thing, but I will be breeding Show Goats long before horses. It could be like "practice" before horses. And I will not breed her unless i have the funds to.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

good answers! As long as you have supervision and dedication. Perhaps by the time you move she will still be available and you can re assess the situation then.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Hopefully.


----------



## chrd25 (Aug 12, 2009)

She is a really pretty mare and quite cheap too so if your ready I would say go ahead!

However, before you buy her make sire you know a bit about the website you found her on and the owner of the horse. Perhaps contact the website and ask for details or ask someone who found a horse on there whether its realiable.

You can never be too careful when buying an animal. The background is the most important thing. Perhaps contact any previous owners to make sure there were no problems. 

If the owners are realiable and trustworthy they will be happy to give you infomation and details.

If they cant tell you something important then really think about whether or not to go ahead with it.

Check out:

Buying a Horse

It really helps!

Good luck


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

shes a cute lots of chrome


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Lol, Amber, thats what her breeder said. aha.


----------

